# cystitis



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

ok so i seem to get cystitis alot. like every couple of months. sometimes it's not too bad and buy buying the sachets of cranberry stuff from boots works. but then other times it's so bad i have to get a perscription from the dr for strong pills to kill it (

i was on holiday for the past week and for 5 days out of the 7 i had it bad. the sachets wouldn't work and it got worse and worse. my mum called my dr and got him to post a perscription to my home so that as soon as we got back i would be able to get the pills. 

why does this happen so often?! i drink lots of cranberry juice and water. i honestly don't knwo what i am doing wrong. my hubby doesn't understand how painful and frustrating it is which upsets me even more. for 2 whole days of my holiday i couldn't leave the apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if anybody has any tips on how to keep it at bay i'd be grateful. my dr says it just happens - but why so frequently?! there must be a reason! just adding that i always wipe front to back and do not have any std's.


----------



## Redz24 (Sep 19, 2009)

I had a couple bouts of it within a couple months.

I had to go to the doc for a prescription, and the first time I went to see him he mentioned vigerous sex, my face went bright red lol.

Its cause by a disruption of the bacteria down there, be it sex or using a tampon.

Check out the NHS for help of future prevention. HTH's.


----------



## VickyT (Sep 19, 2009)

I assume you know to urinate after sex, but a technique I had good success with was reasonably thoroughly cleaning the urinary opening after too. Depending on availability, I either used soap and water (gently) in the shower, or a baby/wet wipe. Also try different sex positions, ones that avoid disturbing the urethra. You might also like to try wet wiping everyone down before having sex, as a common cause of infections is bacterial. I was going to suggest using artificial lube if that caused you both to lose lubrication, but thats a contributing factor too, as well as the use of condoms. I pretty much stopped getting infections once I stopped using condoms (went on the pill).  

I think you should find a better doctor if possible, I don't know if your doctor has run any tests on you, but considering their attitude of 'it just happens', thats probably not the case. There are also non-bacterial causes of cystitis, and if you're having frequent/debilitating attacks then its worth working out exactly whats going on. Unfortunately, I know what the British health system is like, changing GP's is hard, so it might be worth escalating to a gynaecologist/urologist. 

So, things to try: cleaning you after, position, cleaning everyone before, change lubricant/condoms, find a better doctor.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys. i've not had any more sex than usual and don't use tampons. however i do use condoms - maybe i should think about a different form of contraceptive like you did Vicky.

i almost always pee straight after sex but will make sure that i do it every time from now on! and thanks for suggesting cleaning my 'area' after sex too.

i moved house not so long ago so this would be a good time to change doctor. i've not had any tests done. but i can't help but think him saying it just happens is just sweeping it under the carpet. my mum said she rarely gets cystitis - like every few years rather than every few months. so she's kinda concerned about it too


----------



## VickyT (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah- 'it just happens' is an appropriate thing to say to my very recent adventures with an infection (on the last day of antibiotics, yay), but thats because its been, oooh, 2 years since I had my last one. I cannot explain why I got it, because I did nothing differently from the 2 years beforehand. 

Its not a guarantee that ditching condoms is going to work, I think I was getting irritated by the lube which made me more prone. Try switching brands as a first step, otherwise buy unlubricated condoms and try different lubes. I say this because I notice that people who aren't on the pill generally have a good reason not to, so I don't want you to feel obligated that thats the only way out.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

honestly the reason why i'm not on the pill is because i tried it when i was 18 and it broke me out in a big way. and it got me really depressed and generally didn't have a good time of it!

i've used the same brand and type of condom for years so maybe changing them would be a good first step.  

at least people here can understand what it is like. hubby thinks i'm making a fuss! and when i've had it at work before the guys found it amusing me keep running to the loo!


----------



## Verient (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah! I can relate to this! I get it quite often too and it's SO painful. Haven't been to doctors yet but I think the best thing you can do is change doctors.  Good luck x


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 20, 2009)

my mum used to get it all the time, really bad, she got shivers and shakes and severe pain. My mum says, dont let yourself get dehydrated at all, cos that triggers it, don't wait too long to go to the loo when you need to go normally, she got it when she got run down or over tired. and dont wash with heavily perfumed soaps or products 'down there'
washing with soap might give you problems... also, bathing in certain strongly scented bath products can also give you cystitis (if that's what your already sensitive to getting)... a lady i work with cant have a bath or shower using anything other than simple (the brand simple) shower gels etc
have you taken a new shower gel/bath product on holiday with you? or could swimming in a pool/the sea be a factor.

i work in boots as a healthcare assistant in the pharmacy (cos i havent got a job using my graphic design degree yet!) as well as a the sachets you get, we also sell intimate washes wipes etc, to keep that area clean and the correct ph (slightly acidic), i think there's femfresh as a general brand you could use, or if ur pH is wrong there's something called lactyd or something like that, (they'll all be in the same area of the store, or ask the pharmacist)

sex, condoms (the spermicide in them) and being on your period can all contribute. (you say you dont use tampons but do you use panty liners that could be irritating you)

if you dont want to go on the pill you can have the implant... although this is only good if u dont plan on having kids in the next 3 years.  alternatively there is the injection which i believe you can just show up every month at your doctors and get an injection, and that's you protected for the month.

i hope this helps a little


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for all your advise. i don't use normal shower gel 'down there' i have a special wash for that area.  however i do have a bath about once a week with a lush bath bomb. so perhaps that is what did it.  

i actually had the implant a few years ago and had it removed after 6 months.  purely because it made me put on loads of weight and made me so depressed i never actually wanted sex!! so yeah that's why i stuck with condopms because i feel like everything else messes my body up.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for all your advise. i don't use normal shower gel 'down there' i have a special wash for that area.  however i do have a bath about once a week with a lush bath bomb. so perhaps that is what did it.  

i actually had the implant a few years ago and had it removed after 6 months.  purely because it made me put on loads of weight and made me so depressed i never actually wanted sex!! so yeah that's why i stuck with condopms because i feel like everything else messes my body up._

 
i wish we could just make the men take a pill instead of us! haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

I still get it sometimes but not as much as before....I used to get it at least once every couple of months...But after I started forcing myself to urinate right after intercourse I mean immediately after and cleaning myself up between episodes...it has really been at least 6-7 months since I have gotten it...I also drink lots of water and I buy the Ocean-Spray cranberry flavored packets and I take them with me and put them in my water when I am away from home...

The cranberry tablets did not work for me for some reason...Maybe they weren't strong enough not sure....But at one point my dr had me taking a prescription drug called Macrobid after I had intercourse but I haven't had to take them in a long time either. Any small little unfamiliar germ can get there and cause a reaction....My doctor said my dh was bumping my bladder and triggering the infection.....try different positions....Totally TMI...but from the back on my side works best in the spoon position 

I hope it gets better...Also I am allergic to Latex so I forced to marry my husband to do away with the condoms LOL


----------

